
LuneOS on Necuno Mobile by WebOS Ports - drctee
https://necunos.com/blog/necuno-solutions-and-webos-ports-collaboration/
======
chmielewski
Announced 1,988 days ago, I'm happy this is out of Alpha. It's as Debian-
derived as WebOS and PureOS are... will be chrootable to Debian like the Palm
Pre was?

